# Severalls Mental Asylum, Colchester - October 2012



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 28, 2012)

Theres plenty of history done on this place so on with our visit 

Visited with reliable Ryan Intrepidus 

This was my first visit to Severalls Mental Asylum and having seen countless reports on the place I knew it was big and sometimes confusing and disorientating but I was still taken aback by the size and layout of the place. Thankfully I had been supplied with a map from a fellow explorer which highlighted the 2 main tourist spots the morgue and the squirrels boutique which we headed to straight away grabbing the odd shot as we went along. The map worked a treat an we managed to catch them both as well snapping a few photographs of the iconic corridors and some cells we found.

We had about 2-3 hours of uninterrupted exploring before having the pleasure of meeting Michael who was a thoroughly nice chap and gave us some details about the hospital and our past while he walked us off the site. The site is so vast that I bet I could spend a week there and still not manage to photograph everything I wanted to capture but still glad I got at least one visit in before it goes  On with the photos:


























































































































Thanks for looking 

Theres a load more photos and larger copies of these on my blog (Link in sigi) if you want to see more


----------



## UE-OMJ (Oct 28, 2012)

Good so see a Sevs report again, this is probably one of my favourite sites


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 28, 2012)

*Nice!! Really must get down here soon...*


----------



## peterc4 (Oct 28, 2012)

well done mate loving the 3 corridors


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 28, 2012)

That sounded like a nice relaxed trip? great photos.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice varied shots, cheers for sharing!


----------



## urban phantom (Oct 28, 2012)

Great report mate


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 28, 2012)

peterc4 said:


> well done mate loving the 3 corridors


Cheers mate I couldn't recall seeing anyone else doing one of those with a fisheye but I'm sure there are probably other angles kicking around  Just managed to squeeze all 3 in on 2 spots within the grounds 



flyboys90 said:


> That sounded like a nice relaxed trip? great photos.


It really was, I could spend days roaming round this place and not get bored. Michael is keen though and they are stepping up foot patrols apparently.


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 28, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> Good so see a Sevs report again, this is probably one of my favourite sites



I wont argue with that mate its a cracking site, I hope I get down again before they do anything to it


----------



## Phunkmonster (Oct 28, 2012)

WOW! Fantastic stuff


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Oct 28, 2012)

This is next on my list. Can't beat an asylum explore!
Great pics there ..


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 28, 2012)

Stellar set of images you have up there, great job, fab fisheye corridor shots too, i have one now wish i had it when we were there in the summer, When we saw how big it was from a higher elevation we felt daunted and overwhelmed by the size of it all, one of the uk's better splores


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 28, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Stellar set of images you have up there, great job, fab fisheye corridor shots too, i have one now wish i had it when we were there in the summer, When we saw how big it was from a higher elevation we felt daunted and overwhelmed by the size of it all, one of the uk's better splores



Cheers mate, what fisheye you got? I have a sigma 8mm for my canon I love it  tempting to over use it alot though I try and mix it up a bit but seem to neglect my more cropped prime lenses just got the new 40mm f2.8 pancake lens though and I'm liking that


----------



## Mars Lander (Oct 28, 2012)

PROJ3CTM4YH3M said:


> Cheers mate, what fisheye you got? I have a sigma 8mm for my canon I love it  tempting to over use it alot though I try and mix it up a bit but seem to neglect my more cropped prime lenses just got the new 40mm f2.8 pancake lens though and I'm liking that



I just got an 8mm Samyang for my Canon from Ssshhh... for me birthday  its pretty ace and if you do this 

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=24055#.UI2H64at9Bk

you can make it unfishy too, did sheff courthouse with it other week.

Whats the f/2.8 Pancake like , i mean what is the pancake part, this is a pretty straight lens isn't it ?


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah those samyangs are nice, I really wanna do the courthouse but havent as yet figured that one out . Never tried defishing them, might give it a go sometime but tbh I like the balled effect most of the time. The 40mm is a great lens a few of the single corridor shots and the one with the yellow doors above are taken with it and its a fix focal length so thats the angle you get but im preferring it to my 50mm f1.4 at the moment. The pancake bit just means its tiny its basically the width of the autofocus button plu a little bit of a focus ring its really light and f2.8 so good in low light should check it out


----------



## matthewadams (Nov 14, 2012)

Went 2 days ago and failed to find a way in even after 3 hours of looking ... can any one help ? or is anyone up for a revisit ? PM ME!


----------



## MPurbex (Nov 21, 2012)

fantastic photos!!!

i went recently but couldnt get in either so only have external shots ~ which are actually not that common as most urbexers are usually hiding from security inside i guess????

next time i wanna venture inside...thinks i need a torch and a map really...


----------



## chapmand (Nov 29, 2012)

was here last weekend after a 7 hour cat and mouse chase with mike 'the legend' we eventually decided to let him have his moment as he slowly walked towards us from a lil distanace. and since we were nearly done we thought it would be easier walking out the main gate ha,,, hes a top bloke..

awesome pictures aswel, unusual to see the 3 corridors in one shot but love it.

thanks for sharing


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M (Nov 30, 2012)

MPurbex said:


> fantastic photos!!!
> 
> i went recently but couldnt get in either so only have external shots ~ which are actually not that common as most urbexers are usually hiding from security inside i guess????
> 
> next time i wanna venture inside...thinks i need a torch and a map really...



Deffo need to get yourself inside its a great explore 



chapmand said:


> was here last weekend after a 7 hour cat and mouse chase with mike 'the legend' we eventually decided to let him have his moment as he slowly walked towards us from a lil distanace. and since we were nearly done we thought it would be easier walking out the main gate ha,,, hes a top bloke..
> 
> awesome pictures aswel, unusual to see the 3 corridors in one shot but love it.
> 
> thanks for sharing




Wow 7 hours! you did really well we only managed about 2 before he caught us! lovely bloke like you said, we were hiding in a cell and I called out his name cos our bags were outside in his clear view so kinda had no choice. Needless to say he shat himself a little in shock haha


----------



## night crawler (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice set of photo's that.


----------



## chapmand (Nov 30, 2012)

PROJ3CTM4YH3M said:


> Deffo need to get yourself inside its a great explore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lost count of how many times we had to hide mind, a couple of very close calls with him. he even asked if we seen a few things, e.g. the old cast iron cookers and told us a few stories about catching people.

theres an old bloke that is secca there aswel, heard hes sound but really good at what he does.


----------



## matthewadams (Feb 26, 2013)

We where unlucky only had 45 minuets before we walked down a dead end and he caught us.. Haven't seen any video's off him..? 
Think i may be the first to have a whole experience and chat on video! haha


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Feb 26, 2013)

Brilliant, love these shots!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Ellis (Feb 28, 2013)

Great post - still need to do sevs dont wanna go by myself though!


----------

